# Mini review of new Farecla G3 Body Prep Clay Mitt



## Rabidracoon28

Bought this today as knew had some claying to do on a Hyundai i20. 









Opened up and one side (pink) is a MF type of fabric









With the other side (black) feeling quite rubbery









Washed car 2BM, then decided to use mitt with a shampoo (G3 Detox), firstly loading up the mitt with the soapy water and applying it with the pink side.









Another dunk into the water then, flip the mitt over and use rubbery side on the paintwork.









Initially can hear the mitt rubbing over the dirt and contaminants but after about 20 seconds or so, no more noise indicating that mitt is working.

Rinse with open ended hose to leave this. (Only left hand side of bonnet done at this stage)









Onto the base of the passenger front door. Note the stains not shifted from the earlier 2BM.

























After a pass with the mitt and a rinse

















Bootlid before

















Bootlid after 

















Base of drivers door, before

















Base of drivers door, after

























One handed video (sorry) showing ease of use





Initially was very sceptical about a clay mitt, never be as good as my BH clay but I was wrong and am now a convert. FANBLOODYTASTIC. Did like to in the past, look at the clay bar after each panel to see what had been lifted. Just got to get used to not being able to do that now.

For £12.99, get to Halfords and get one NOW!!!!

Cheers again Gleemspray for the initial heads up.


----------



## Blackmondie

seems like a nice product. thx for the review!


----------



## Charlie Purvey

Hi mate not sure if this is a silly question BUT with a traditional clay bar you would constantly fold the clay bar over on its self revealing a fresh surface to work with, how do you go about doing that with a mitt??


----------



## linuxmanju

Thanks for the review mate. Impressive results there :thumb:.


----------



## Rabidracoon28

Charlie Purvey said:


> Hi mate not sure if this is a silly question BUT with a traditional clay bar you would constantly fold the clay bar over on its self revealing a fresh surface to work with, how do you go about doing that with a mitt??


Just dunk it back into the soapy solution in your bucket and let witchcraft sort it out. Seriously load it back up with the soapy water and its good to go again. Very impressive piece of kit.


----------



## Kiashuma

Looks like it works well. Was any marring left at all?


----------



## m1pui

Did you have to, or did you anyway, give it the window wiping job before setting it on the paint?


----------



## bradleymarky

Looks brilliant for the price, took me 2 hours to clay the car yesterday.

I would be pretty scared using it on my car so may try the works vans first.


----------



## Rabidracoon28

Kiashuma said:


> Looks like it works well. Was any marring left at all?


none whatsoever, just smooth as glass paintwork


----------



## diesel x

Did you have to break it in on the windscreen and any marring?


----------



## Rabidracoon28

m1pui said:


> Did you have to, or did you anyway, give it the window wiping job before setting it on the paint?


did try it on the window first, no problems so proceeded to the paint


----------



## Rabidracoon28

bradleymarky said:


> Looks brilliant for the price, took me 2 hours to clay the car yesterday.
> 
> I would be pretty scared using it on my car so may try the works vans first.


Hence why it was tried on the mother in laws first lol. I now have no hesitation at all to use it on my own car next.


----------



## Paul04

can you use any shampoo? or use clay lube?


----------



## Kiashuma

Tempted to get one, i get shopping vouchers sometimes so handy i can get one in Halfords.


----------



## Venkman

Looks good, thanks for the review. It would be interesting to measure the dimensions (cm x cm) of the clay membrane on this mitt and compare it with similar products such as the ADS clay cloth. This way a cost per sq cm could be worked out for each as a *rough* guide to value. I appreciate that *effectiveness/durability* of the membrane is a very important factor that would require further testing.

Rabidracoon28, would you please be able to provide membrane dimensions?
Anyone, ADS clay cloth membrane dimensions?

Thanks!


----------



## dillinja999

ads is about 11-12 inches square


----------



## eadand2003

Anyone know how many times this can be reused? And how you would go about aftercare, could it be washed post use or just air dried etc


----------



## dillinja999

i would do a smaller area at a time, like a quarter of a door before a good rinse or smaller if i was you, just to prevent inbedded sharps possibly scratching the paint


----------



## Flakey

Another contender to the ever growing list of clay mitts and clay towels. ADS and CG seem to be leading the pack so far but this one hits it on the head as far as the price is concerned.


----------



## dillinja999

says 5 times longer than clay from the pic


----------



## dillinja999

upto 40 times you can use ads cloth, this says 5 times? rubber looks alot thinner than ads too


----------



## saul

Kiashuma said:


> Tempted to get one, i get shopping vouchers sometimes so handy i can get one in Halfords.


If you have a quidco account you save another 2.5%, something is better than nothing.


----------



## GleemSpray

G3 clay mitt is approx. 13cm wide by 15cm deep ( size of "clay" area ). 

When I bought mine, I did notice that the ones on display had slightly varying depths and some were about 2cm shorter top to bottom.

Naturally I picked the biggest one LOL


----------



## saul

Think I will invest in one. cant be that bad or go that wrong.


----------



## Rabidracoon28

Paul04 said:


> can you use any shampoo? or use clay lube?


Packaging says to use Farecla clay lube and nothing about shampoo. Seen a few other mitts being used with shampoo so thought would give it a whirl


----------



## Venkman

So going on area of clay membrane alone:

Farecla £13, 13 x 15 cm = 195 sq cm = 6.67 pence per sq cm
ADS £40, 29 x 29 cm = 841 sq cm = 4.76 pence per sq cm


----------



## Leebo310

Tempted by one and results look good but have a question! 
I know it says "5 times longer than clay" but how do you know when it's time to change the mitt?? Is it just literally when it stops picking up stuff??


----------



## Kimo

Leebo310 said:


> Tempted by one and results look good but have a question!
> I know it says "5 times longer than clay" but how do you know when it's time to change the mitt?? Is it just literally when it stops picking up stuff??


Depends what clay too :lol:

For example bilt hamber you can cut into 4, some you use as 1 etc

Be interesting to see what they base that on


----------



## Rabidracoon28

Venkman said:


> So going on area of clay membrane alone:
> 
> Farecla £13, 13 x 15 cm = 195 sq cm = 6.67 pence per sq cm
> ADS £40, 29 x 29 cm = 841 sq cm = 4.76 pence per sq cm


Get a life ;-)


----------



## Flakey

Venkman said:


> So going on area of clay membrane alone:
> 
> Farecla £13, 13 x 15 cm = 195 sq cm = 6.67 pence per sq cm
> ADS £40, 29 x 29 cm = 841 sq cm = 4.76 pence per sq cm


I may never detail again


----------



## mr.t

Interesting...
I was going to get bh clay bar but now im not sure...


----------



## Rabidracoon28

mr.t said:


> Interesting...
> I was going to get bh clay bar but now im not sure...


Give it a try. It's very, very good. Farecla on the packaging state that it should be used with a clay lube just like a clay bar. Using it with the shampoo like I did on the earlier posted video produced brilliant glass-like results, ridding the paintwork of ALL visual contaminants. Was a lot quicker than using a clay bar as well.


----------



## GleemSpray

Venkman said:


> So going on area of clay membrane alone:
> 
> Farecla £13, 13 x 15 cm = 195 sq cm = 6.67 pence per sq cm
> ADS £40, 29 x 29 cm = 841 sq cm = 4.76 pence per sq cm


But you are overlooking the Added Value in the Farecla product in that it is also a mitt, so will keep your hand warm and also provides a stowage space for small items.

Also less work as you don't have to keep folding it.

It takes up less space when being dried.

You can scratch your nads with it if they get itchy mid-detail.

You can buy two and do synchronised detailing to popular dance tunes.

You may have gathered by now that I am not being entirely serious here ...


----------



## Kash-Jnr

GleemSpray said:


> You can buy two and do synchronised detailing to popular dance tunes.


:lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## mattyh2013

I'm going to give it a try. 
Was about to buy a new bh clay but this is worth a try. 

I'll try it using onr as lube :thumb:


----------



## Yellow Dave

I use my CG mitt in a strong dilution of shampoo in the bucket, spread over the panel with the mf side then dipped in again before using the clay side, but I also spray the panel with clay lube as I go.

After a panel, or a heavily contaminated section I rub it with my hands in the bucket again to clean it off.

When talking about useable life, I can only think when the rubberized side starts to break down, wear out or deteriorate. No idea how long that would be as I've only used it on a couple of cars. But what I would say some of the panels were heavily tar spotted even after a few hits with Tardis, and the clay would have gone in the bin after the lower front doors. With the mitt just give it a good wash and away you go


----------



## james_death

Interesting stuff, mitt would be handy.


----------



## Yellow Dave

It's far quicker and easier to use. Not tried the cloths but everything is simple with a mitt


----------



## shakey85

I personally prefer a cloth over a mitt. Even washing the car i use the mitt as a sponge and dont put my hand inside lol. Also you have the added bonus of 4 clay surfaces to use instead of one with a mitt.
Personal preference though. The review looks good. As long as it does what its meant to it doesnt make a difference really.


----------



## Scottland

Saw these today, didn't see the price but £12.99 seems worth a punt. Will pick one up, and weather permitting try it against my BH clay bar at the weekend.


----------



## Trip tdi

So using this mitt 40 times will come to £103.92 including VAT, need to buy it 8 times comparing to the £40 ADS Cloth which has alot better coverage on the panel and a thinker membrane, Saving of £63.92 with VAT, better of going for option 2 which is the ADS Clay Cloth.


----------



## Leebo310

Being thick but are they saying "lasts 5 times as long as regular clay" meaning that you can use it up to a maximum of 5 times before it looses it's effectiveness??


----------



## Scottland

Trip tdi said:


> So using this mitt 40 times will come to £103.92 including VAT, need to buy it 8 times comparing to the £40 ADS Cloth which has alot better coverage on the panel and a thinker membrane, Saving of £63.92 with VAT, better of going for option 2 which is the ADS Clay Cloth.


I'm thinking of it as a cheaper way to try one out to see if I like it. Better than shelling out £40 initially.


----------



## Rabidracoon28

Leebo310 said:


> Being thick but are they saying "lasts 5 times as long as regular clay" meaning that you can use it up to a maximum of 5 times before it looses it's effectiveness??


That appears to be what Triptdi thinks (I think). So can the ADS cloth be used 40 times Trip? Therefore £1 per use???


----------



## suspal

ADS clay cloth is the business period :thumb:


----------



## Trip tdi

Scottland said:


> I'm thinking of it as a cheaper way to try one out to see if I like it. Better than shelling out £40 initially.


Which ever one you go for bed it in the glass first of all on the windscreen or the tailgate glass, then use your shampoo for either mitt for lube and glide :thumb: but rinse out on regular intervals.
The Farecla Turbo detailer is not hugely lubricated on the glide action, it's lacking this element, but will go hand in hand with the mitt as it's more likely tested in the lab extensively, but I feel no need as the product needs to be completely revamped and designed from scratch as the lubrication is not there and buffing off with a microfibre leaves smears on Contact.


----------



## wylie coyote

Rabidracoon28 said:


> That appears to be what Triptdi thinks (I think). So can the ADS cloth be used 40 times Trip? Therefore £1 per use???


Possibly Matt is the only one who would have used one that many times...but I believe so. The main difference seems to be that the Farecla one uses lube rather than shampoo which is recommended for the ADS one. Lube has a detrimental effect on the rubber (depending on what type Farecla have used) which is why ADS do not recommend using anything other than shampoo and users also use ONS which means the mix is highly lubing.:thumb:


----------



## Trip tdi

Rabidracoon28 said:


> That appears to be what Triptdi thinks (I think). So can the ADS cloth be used 40 times Trip? Therefore £1 per use???


That is what ADS has estimated, but with ADS I know they under sell their products and don't give all the fancy marketing hype and class to sell, the product sells through the performance factors, the innovation and design, ease of use and excellent customer service they offer; just think about it they contributed towards the DW Gifts for Chritmas on a large scale for members on here, all shipped from Singapore direct.
Being ADS if they estimate 40 uses, I am confident the cloth will last longer than 40 uses, but you are correct £1.00 for claying for claybar session, it's no brainer really.


----------



## Rabidracoon28

ADS sounds like the better deal then obviously. The Farecla one is obviously easier to purchase (from Halfords) than the ADS one in times of impatience 😉


----------



## Yellow Dave

Trip tdi said:


> So using this mitt 40 times will come to £103.92 including VAT, need to buy it 8 times comparing to the £40 ADS Cloth which has alot better coverage on the panel and a thinker membrane, Saving of £63.92 with VAT, better of going for option 2 which is the ADS Clay Cloth.


Going on the condition of my CG mitt, I'm pretty sjre it will last longer than 5uses. The farcela mitt appears to be of _similar_ construction so would assume the same.

But longevity as usual comes down to prep. If you use it on a heavily contaminated car without use of tar and fallout removers, not well maintained then any of these products won't last long


----------



## shakey85

Its interesting that they have put only to be used 5 times.
I have never seen any alternative clay product, cloth or mitt that has such a short life span.

Most can be used at least 20-30 times.
I hope someone can use this multiple times to verify if it is actually only 5 times


----------



## Trip tdi

Yellow Dave said:


> Going on the condition of my CG mitt, I'm pretty sjre it will last longer than 5uses. The farcela mitt appears to be of _similar_ construction so would assume the same.
> 
> But longevity as usual comes down to prep. If you use it on a heavily contaminated car without use of tar and fallout removers, not well maintained then any of these products won't last long


I assume the Farecla one will get damaged with constant use of Shampoo as the lube for the membrane could be affected and decay the structure, but being a new product which has been on the market for a week it's too new to us and me as I have not tested the mitt, but I am sure the guys down Farecla have tested the limits of the clay mitt, being honest it's cheap and easily accessible and you are not losing out, give it some time Autoglym Turtlewax will all follow, but the quality will vary of may be from the same factory production line, you never know just thinking of the big picture of the market for the future, but ADS Clay cloth has a thinker membrane, fully compatible with shampoo, £1.00 cost for 40 uses or more uses from one clay cloth, alot faster and big time saver than traditional clay bars and will faster than the Farecla as there is more coverage around the area and panels of the dimension plus you have support on here 24/7 if anything goes wrong, Just go for ADS Clay cloth but give it time alot of manufacturers are going to hit the market in the future with clay mitts but quality will vary like anything in life.


----------



## Zolasbackheel

it says 5 times longer not 5 uses. If you were to buy the Farcela clay which i guess they are comparing too, you would not use all of the clay in one hit. I would say you are looking at the 15 - 20 times mark


----------



## Trip tdi

I thought is was 5 uses , my eyes were not picking the small print got it now lasts 5 X longer than traditional claybars still worth a shot for £12.99 though not going to loose at all.


----------



## mike41

suspal said:


> ADS clay cloth is the business period :thumb:


I dont doubt that it is,but I cant justify shelling out £40 for something I'll only use 2 or 3 times a year, for that reason alone Id be more inclined to buy the g3 mitt or similar :thumb:
Mike


----------



## GleemSpray

I find it frankly bizarre that some people here are making such definative statements about how this NEW clay mitt cant possibly hold up against the ADS cloth.

Why don't you actually try one before condemning it as cheap and rubbish ?


----------



## suspal

GleemSpray said:


> I find it frankly bizarre that some people here are making such definative statements about how this NEW clay mitt cant possibly hold up against the ADS cloth.
> 
> Why don't you actually try one before condemning it as cheap and rubbish ?


I stated my opinion with i'm entitled to,i've been around too long and imo at £12 couldn't see it as a match for the ADS cloth:thumb:


----------



## mr.t

I ain't tried either the farecla or uds one and the uds one might be better but at 40 quid I think it sounds ridiculously expensive for something I don't do often.
I clayed my car well over a year ago and il clay it again some time this year.

I feel I'd only clay once many twice a year so I don't feel 40 quid uds one would be worth it or the amount of times I day the car.


----------



## Rabidracoon28

Each to their own guys. 

As Mike41 and mr.t have stated, for something that will only be used a few times a year, is it worth shelling out over 3 times as much for the ADS cloth?

For a detailer using a claying product everyday on a clients car then yes it is worth giving Alfred (or Matt) 2X£20 notes. For the average Joe, such as myself, the cheaper mitt which lasts 5 times longer than clay (not 5 uses) will do me just fine for now.


----------



## shakey85

^^^^^ its ADS 

Some people would argue that by cheaper cloths and mitts you have more chance or scratching/marring your paint.

I still think they actual clay part of this mitt does not look at good as others I have seen however it has been shown that it does the job it was designed to do.


----------



## Rabidracoon28

shakey85 said:


> however it has been shown that it does the job it was designed to do.


It certainly does shakey


----------



## Leebo310

GleemSpray said:


> I find it frankly bizarre that some people here are making such definative statements about how this NEW clay mitt cant possibly hold up against the ADS cloth.
> 
> Why don't you actually try one before condemning it as cheap and rubbish ?


To be fair mate, don't think anyone has called it cheap and rubbish. 
People are just asking questions about it's lifespan and stuff, that's all!


----------



## 123HJMS

mike41 said:


> I dont doubt that it is,but I cant justify shelling out £40 for something I'll only use 2 or 3 times a year, for that reason alone Id be more inclined to buy the g3 mitt or similar :thumb:
> Mike


This is the same reason I haven't purchased and ADS cloth :thumb: I don't do this for a living and only really do my own car. I'd imagine the ADS clay cloth would be perfect for a pro but I wouldn't get a tenth of the usage out of it


----------



## GleemSpray

Leebo310 said:


> To be fair mate, don't think anyone has called it cheap and rubbish.
> People are just asking questions about it's lifespan and stuff, that's all!


I think that there has been confusion on this thread between "lasts 5x longer than clay" which some folk read as "only works 5 times".

Am sure the ADS cloth is built for sustained use, but I think that we have to compare £12.99 mitt v cost of regular clay bar rather than compare it to a pro product like the ADS cloth.


----------



## Scottland

GleemSpray said:


> Am sure the ADS cloth is built for sustained use, but I think that we have to compare £12.99 mitt v cost of regular clay bar rather than compare it to a pro product like the ADS cloth.


Not sure I agree with that, not that I'm saying it's as good as the ADS cloth, but I think it's worthwhile comparing so people can see the difference.

If performance is 70-80% of the ADS - then I think for a lot of people this cheaper type of cloth would be better suited to the casual detailer that will only use it 2/3 times a year.

Just my 2p of course


----------



## Titanium Htail

Thanks for the review, as an initial venture into the clay cloth concept at this lower price point it is a smart idea one that ADS should evaluate, if I had the need of claying cars by volume I would have no hesitation in purchasing the ADS version having seen the quality and result. 

With my Megs claybar now needing replacement the G3 mitt looks a great option at £1 per car that use is comparable with its big brother, it will be interesting how it performs on unloved paint, count me in then.

Thanks John Tht.:thumb:


----------



## Beancounter

^^^^ ...... or what about the offerings from eBay 

Was that a can of worms I just opened .......again  :lol:


----------



## Blanco92

Interesting product.

I currently use BH Autoclay - cost £11 and I cut it into 2 pieces so I get two uses out of it. So that's £5.50 per use.

G3 mitt is what £12? Even if I only got 5 uses out of it, that's only £2.40 per use.

ADS cloth might be significantly better but I can't justify £40 for something I'd use just a handful of times per year. I'm a home user not a pro detailer.

I'm tempted...


----------



## danwel

I'm warming to the clay colths and mitts but i do like a good old piece of clay that you can see is full of contaminents and you know is ready for the bin lol.

That said after i have used my clay i will buy one of the cloth or mitt offerings but i am probably looking at back end of year or early next year so hoping there will be more choice


----------



## wylie coyote

No one's saying the Farecla one is rubbish. Others were only pointing out that it is recommended that lube is used whereas the ADS one uses shampoo and that should be factored in when considering the cost of each.

Anyway, these clay cloths/mitts are the future for most people thanks to their sheer ease of use and being longer lasting than ordinary clay.:wave:


----------



## Kimo

wylie coyote said:


> No one's saying the Farecla one is rubbish. Others were only pointing out that it is recommended that lube is used whereas the ADS one uses shampoo and that should be factored in when considering the cost of each.
> 
> Anyway, these clay cloths/mitts are the future for most people thanks to their sheer ease of use and being longer lasting than ordinary clay.:wave:


Not just any shampoo though

It has to contain this not that, do this but not that, seems a lot of hassle to me tbh

I'm gonna try one of the eBay ones tbh, seem very very similar to the ads ones and 1/4 price so not bothered if it's crap tbh


----------



## Leebo310

Kimo73 said:


> I'm gonna try one of the eBay ones tbh, seem very very similar to the ads ones and 1/4 price so not bothered if it's crap tbh


Not having a go mate and each to their own but I don't really understand that thinking! Surely it does matter as it could seriously mar your paint if it's crap?!! Which I thought was pretty much what every single person on the forum is trying to avoid?


----------



## Kimo

Leebo310 said:


> Not having a go mate and each to their own but I don't really understand that thinking! Surely it does matter as it could seriously mar your paint if it's crap?!! Which I thought was pretty much what every single person on the forum is trying to avoid?


Obviously I'll try it on my daily first anyway then it doesn't matter, but if it works then happy days.

Tbf I still like the old clay bar, hasn't done me wrong yet


----------



## Leebo310

Kimo73 said:


> Obviously I'll try it on my daily first anyway then it doesn't matter, but if it works then happy days.
> 
> Tbf I still like the old clay bar, hasn't done me wrong yet


Fair point!


----------



## Beancounter

Leebo310 said:


> Not having a go mate and each to their own but I don't really understand that thinking! Surely it does matter as it could seriously mar your paint if it's crap?!! Which I thought was pretty much what every single person on the forum is trying to avoid?


.....but if not used with a bit of care, even good 'ol clay will mar paintwork 

For me, I fancied trying a clay cloth, but wasn't prepared to pay £40 for one, it really was as simple as that.
The eBay seemed a good entry level point and I'll use it with caution, obviously if it mars the paint when used even gently, then I've wasted £13, but if it does a good job, then I've saved myself a few £'s.......nothing ventured....and all that


----------



## Venkman

I believe when detailing, like most things, you get what you pay for. I think clay cloths/mitts/blocks from the known brands on here will perform well and you won't be disappointed with your purchase. If you can afford (or want!) to fork out £40 for the ADS cloth then you will likely get a bit more for your money in the long term.

Each to their own.


----------



## snoopin

I have used it and.........shock horror it removed embedded surface contamination from my paintwork.... I have also used the traditional clay and this removed embedded surface contamination from my paintwork...... oh and the ads cloth !! can anyone guess what this removed from my paint work... yes you got it "embedded surface contamination" 

In all seriousness guys its pretty good product and for those that don't have £40 for a ADS cloth, or only do there own cars every few months its perfect... I have not noticed severe marring from using this or any clay cloth to be honest...

I used to hate claying the car with traditional clay and lube so these cloths / mitts are a god send to me I purchased one recently from extreme gleam for £16 and this was also a pretty good product..

end of the day use what you like... if it works for you then great..


----------



## alexharvey

the clay looking material on all clay cloths looks the same maybe diff thickness etc but im sure its all the same stuff thats used just diff sizes 

i think i will try the £12 one as its worth a try and its prob the same but smaller


----------



## Leebo310

snoopin said:


> I have used it and.........shock horror it removed embedded surface contamination from my paintwork.... I have also used the traditional clay and this removed embedded surface contamination from my paintwork...... oh and the ads cloth !! can anyone guess what this removed from my paint work... yes you got it "embedded surface contamination"
> 
> In all seriousness guys its pretty good product and for those that don't have £40 for a ADS cloth, or only do there own cars every few months its perfect... I have not noticed severe marring from using this or any clay cloth to be honest...
> 
> I used to hate claying the car with traditional clay and lube so these cloths / mitts are a god send to me I purchased one recently from extreme gleam for £16 and this was also a pretty good product..
> 
> end of the day use what you like... if it works for you then great..


How many times have you used the g3 one mate? 
I'm still tempted but am still wondering what durability is like!


----------



## wylie coyote

Kimo73 said:


> Not just any shampoo though
> 
> It has to contain this not that, do this but not that, seems a lot of hassle to me tbh
> 
> I'm gonna try one of the eBay ones tbh, seem very very similar to the ads ones and 1/4 price so not bothered if it's crap tbh


No hassle, you only need to use BTBM and a dose of ONR. I had both in the garage so didn't have to buy any lube to use my clay cloth.

The cheaper ones look good value for those wanting to try or who only clay once a year..certainly not knocking them. Their existence owes something to the popularity of the 'expensive' ADS & CG products - the manufacturers wouldn't have bothered otherwise.:thumb:


----------



## snoopin

Leebo310 said:


> How many times have you used the g3 one mate?
> I'm still tempted but am still wondering what durability is like!


erm probably about 4-5 times... once used just rinse it through in warm water and your good to go again...


----------



## justinio

Used my G3 cloth today and it was really good. Much quicker than claying, and doing the plastic bag finger tip test afterwards, resulted in a smooth as glass finish.

For £13 I'm certainly not complaining.


----------



## Leebo310

snoopin said:


> erm probably about 4-5 times... once used just rinse it through in warm water and your good to go again...


No signs of deterioration yet then mate? 
Think I'll pick one up tomorrow!


----------



## Rabidracoon28

snoopin said:


> erm probably about 4-5 times... once used just rinse it through in warm water and your good to go again...


He asked how many times you have used the Farecla G3 mitt. I thought it had only just come on the market???

I take it you don't have the G3 one but one that's similar?


----------



## Mr Bigglesworth

I was about to get some BH clay but the fact that people are saying this is quicker makes this very much more tempting! Not sure on whether to use shampoo or clay lube with it, and would any shampoo do (options in stock will shortly be BH Auto Wash or a Citrus pre wash)?


----------



## snoopin

Rabidracoon28 said:


> He asked how many times you have used the Farecla G3 mitt. I thought it had only just come on the market???
> 
> I take it you don't have the G3 one but one that's similar?


Yes correct it has.. and I have used it 4-5 times not on the same car though...


----------



## Rabidracoon28

snoopin said:


> Yes correct it has.. and I have used it 4-5 times not on the same car though...


Busy boy then. How is it shaping up now after being used 4-5 times snoopin?


----------



## snoopin

Rabidracoon28 said:


> Busy boy then. How is it shaping up now after being used 4-5 times snoopin?


Yeah the joys of having white cars and family members who just "pop" round, it still looks as good as new tbh time will tell I suppose, even if it dies on the next outing id of got my monies worth out of it I suppose...


----------



## danwel

Although i have clay left and do like a good clay bar i am really warming to the G3 clay mitt. Aren't they a sponsor on here??


----------



## sheady82

well i will be picking one of these up thanks for the review mate


----------



## Leebo310

snoopin said:


> Yeah the joys of having white cars and family members who just "pop" round, it still looks as good as new tbh time will tell I suppose, even if it dies on the next outing id of got my monies worth out of it I suppose...


Cheers mate, I'll give one a try I reckon!


----------



## Keir

Looks good


----------



## intelz

Looks good and Thank you for your detailed review and information


----------



## Rabidracoon28

intelz said:


> Looks good and Thank you for your detailed review and information


No worries mate


----------



## ROMEYR32

Nice review mate, good on you. Just bought 2


----------



## bradleymarky

Used mine this morning for the first time, very impressed with the outcome and i dont think i`ll be using a bar anymore.

I used muc-off shampoo as the lube and a bucket of muc-off shampoo for dunking, i was very wary at the start but as i grew in confidence i really gave the mitt a bit of pressure. best £13.00 i`ve spent in ages..


----------



## AllenF

I got a sheet of 80 grit nailed on a bit of wood that removes all visual contaminates.
Im sitting on the fence on this one. I dont like the sound of it. With clay you can feel the paint with this i can see you being tempted to treat it lie a sponge and rush through. Be interesting to see how it handles road line paint spatter and such like.
Also do they make different grades or is it a one size fits all?


----------



## ROMEYR32

^ I don`t normally attack road line splatter with clay? Surely this would done before hitting it with the clay? Personally I found it a doddle to use and just took my time, on the whole it was enjoyable  I even went over it after with a little BH soft clay just for my own comparison and it didnt pick anything else up. For the cost of it I`ll be happy to mooch down to Halfords and get another one.


----------



## dobbo99

so its established that it works on paint, anyone use it on their wheels/alloys?

I'm thinking that Id use this once (as you would with clay) as part of a deep clean, but then what? 
would probably do a decent job of removing all the dirt from your alloys each time you wash.


----------



## Farécla Trade

Hi dobbo99

Its very effective on alloys. We'd love some feedback if anyone out there has tried using it on their wheels/alloys.


----------



## eadand2003

Just purchased this and tried it out on my Astra prior to taking it onto customers cars.

First things first - WHAT A PRODUCT! fantastic removal of contaminates and leaves a gloss smooth finish.

Couple of questions for fellow users:

1) How often to do you rinse the mitt? I was doing it after each area (roughly 30cm square area). 

2) How are you caring for the mitt, I have rinsed it down with pressure washer on lowest pressure and then hung to air dry?


----------



## Farécla Trade

Hi Eadand2003, 

We're glad to hear that you got on so well with out new Body Prep Clay Mitt! To answer your questions:

1) It depends on the level of contamination in the paintwork. We advise that you just check it occasionally as you're working to see if the pad needs rinsing down.

2) Rather than pressure washing the mitt, just rinse it in water under a tap or in a bucket - using a pressure washer directly on the mitt could damage it. Then leave it to air dry before storing it in a resealable plastic bag. 

The G3 Pro Team


----------



## lowejackson

Whilst I need to spend more time with the clay mitt and do a full write up, I thought I would give my initial impression here.

I have only done one panel so I do want to emphasise these are just initial thoughts. The mitt itself is nice and easy to use, I did go over the clayed area with a traditional clay and this showed some dirt. Assuming I did everything correctly (not guaranteed though) it would indicate the clay mitt is the equivalent of a mild or soft clay.

As for the mitt itself, I am slightly torn as it is very easy to hold and as my hands do not work as well as they should the glove design really helps me. The downside is there will be the outer parts of the rubber which do not really get used unless you have huge hands. In an attempt to use all the surface I did not use the glove part but simply help the mitt in my hand, this was not that successful as my hands were too small or the mitt was too big to allow the full surface to make contact with the paint.

One strange observation. I used the supplied lubricant and also tried some ONR. With the G3 lubricant I could here the surface being cleaned but with ONR the sound vanished. No idea if this has any significance both left the paint nice and smooth


----------



## dobbo99

im really impressed, and thats a hard thing to do!

washed as normal, rinsed, then effectively rewashed with the mitt (and slightly more shampoo) doing a panel at a time.
i was using detail spray as well to start with, but quickly realised its not needed.

its such a quick and easy process that you could easily do this every time you wash the car....you dont need to, but its that easy.

great product, and at 12.99 its a no brainer in my opinion.


----------



## GNshaving

There look pretty dam good!


----------



## Paul04

Halfords have 3 for 2 on, just purchase mine today with some G3 waffle pads


----------



## mcflycossie

Sounds like this is a must have. Will have to pop down to Halfords and pick one up.


----------



## Tiggersmith

Venkman said:


> I believe when detailing, like most things, you get what you pay for. I think clay cloths/mitts/blocks from the known brands on here will perform well and you won't be disappointed with your purchase. If you can afford (or want!) to fork out £40 for the ADS cloth then you will likely get a bit more for your money in the long term.
> 
> Each to their own.


I think like most things in detailing they are hugely overpriced for what they are!


----------



## DJBAILEY

lowejackson said:


> Whilst I need to spend more time with the clay mitt and do a full write up, I thought I would give my initial impression here.
> 
> I have only done one panel so I do want to emphasise these are just initial thoughts. The mitt itself is nice and easy to use, I did go over the clayed area with a traditional clay and this showed some dirt. Assuming I did everything correctly (not guaranteed though) it would indicate the clay mitt is the equivalent of a mild or soft clay.
> 
> As for the mitt itself, I am slightly torn as it is very easy to hold and as my hands do not work as well as they should the glove design really helps me. The downside is there will be the outer parts of the rubber which do not really get used unless you have huge hands. In an attempt to use all the surface I did not use the glove part but simply help the mitt in my hand, this was not that successful as my hands were too small or the mitt was too big to allow the full surface to make contact with the paint.
> 
> One strange observation. I used the supplied lubricant and also tried some ONR. With the G3 lubricant I could here the surface being cleaned but with ONR the sound vanished. No idea if this has any significance both left the paint nice and smooth


I have had the same experience. When I first purchased my medium grade cloth I tested it by going over the panels again with a fine grade clay and it will pick up more contaminates. I tested this again when I purchased a fine grade mitt and the fine clay will pick up more contaminates. They are extremely easy and quick to use but they do not clean as well as regular clay. If changed my process of making a few more passes with the cloth/mitt to make sure it hit everything but then your going to increase the marring too. I think the bumpy surface of the membrane is not making 100% contact like the smoothed flat side of regular clay does.


----------



## acrebo

Used this on my car yesterday in preparation for selling - very impressed.

It's so quick that I have no doubt clay would pick up more contaminants but the bottom half of the car (silver) was covered in tar spots and a quick blast of tar remover followed by a few passes on the mitt removed all visible signs. Made a huge difference to the aesthetics.


----------



## GleemSpray

acrebo said:


> Used this on my car yesterday in preparation for selling - very impressed.
> 
> It's so quick that I have no doubt clay would pick up more contaminants but the bottom half of the car (silver) was covered in tar spots and a quick blast of tar remover followed by a few passes on the mitt removed all visible signs. Made a huge difference to the aesthetics.


Careful with the Tar Remover on the mitt !

couple of days ago I literally melted my G3 mitt rubber when I knocked over a bottle of AG Intensive Tar Remover all over the mitt, i washed it straight away ,but it had already softened to just a sticky glue-like gunk.

had to bin it and buy a new one.


----------



## acrebo

Sorry, I omitted that I did wipe down with an MF and give the car a shampoo before using the mitt.

I liked the fact that the MF back means you can just dunk it in a strong shampoo mix and slap that on the paintwork first.


----------



## Toma

I loved using this today very very easy but used meguiars gold class shampoo and found it not very slick to use with this mitt. need something better, will use other shampoo I have. what I did like was It fit nicely to my hand, quicker than claybar but for me I would like the clay to go all the way down the mitt to the palm, anyone else agree?


----------



## GleemSpray

I have gotten great results on a couple of older and neglected cars using a combo of Farecla G3 Body Prep Shampoo ( formerly Detox shampoo ) and the G3 Mitt.

The shampoo is strong stuff and it really seems to make the mitt glide easily on old sticky ( presumably contaminated ) paintwork.

I use a 2Bm and keep dunking and shaking the mitt in the clean hot water whenever I have found a bad patch of "grindy" paintwork. Really haven't been able to see anything that looks like additional scratches or marring, but it is older and unloved paintwork to start with.

I am sure that this is bad form, but it seems to be a relatively quick and effective way of cleaning and prepping older paintwork for polish and wax.

As others have said before, it really helps if you give the mitt a good workout on glass first time. This seems to bed it in a little.


----------



## Coby

Just picked up some of these, Hoping it'll speed things up nicely when trying to do a quick 1 day turnaround.


----------



## Coby

Got round to using this today on my old mans 54 plate Volvo, His car has never been decontaminated since new so a good test for the mitt.

Washed, Tardis, Iron-X and washed again before using the mitt, Really really impressed with it, Very easy to use and easy to feel when the panel is clean, Had the whole car done in about 30 mins which was great, Couldn't see any marring from the mitt but the paint is not immaculate plus being silver it was well hidden if it caused any.

Nice clean fresh paint ready for finishing -










Will definitely be using this mitt again


----------



## Clean-my-sxi

how many cars is one mitt roughly expected to clay??


----------



## MarkP80

I collected my new car at the weekend. It had of course been "valeted" ready for collection and looked nice and shiny on first inspection. When I got it home and had a closer look, of course it wasn't quite up to scratch. There were a few visible swirls in the paint, presumably from careless washing. Running my fingers over the paint I could feel lots pf particle snagging so I thought I'd give this mitt a go. 

So, lots of soapy water and a wipe - crikey me, it felt like I was pulling the mitt over sandpaper! A couple of very light strokes and the surface soon changed to silky smooth. I did the whole car very carefully and I was astounded at the amount of debris I could feel. I suspect the car had been parked in a field for some time before finding its new owner. Anyway, after careful drying I looked closely and I couldn't see any sign of having marred the paint using the mitt, and it felt so much smoother. Very pleased with it. 

The rest of the day was spent applying the Blackfire Wet Ice Over Fire system, after which to my amateur eyes the black metallic paint looked stunning.

Cheers,
MarkP


----------



## Clean-my-sxi

Clean-my-sxi said:


> how many cars is one mitt roughly expected to clay??


any help here G3


----------



## DJBAILEY

Its claimed to last 5x longer than a claybar. You can get 4-6 cars out of a 100gm chunk of clay. So probably somewhere between 20-30 cars seems about right. The more expensive towels with more membrane surface area claim like 40-60 cars.


----------



## Clean-my-sxi

DJBAILEY said:


> Its claimed to last 5x longer than a claybar. You can get 4-6 cars out of a 100gm chunk of clay. So probably somewhere between 20-30 cars seems about right. The more expensive towels with more membrane surface area claim like 40-60 cars.


mm quite a good return then


----------



## TubbyTwo

Picked mine up yesterday from halfrauds as well. Waiting for a nice day to see how it fairs on 20 year old japanese black paint. Expecting good things!!


----------



## Farécla Trade

Many thanks for all your feedback on our new Clay Mitt.

We have passed all of your comments on to our technical department and as you can imagine they are very pleased with themselves! They have read every one of your comments very carefully and used some of your feedback to inform the latest round of testing they are currently conducting.

With reference to how long the clay mitt lasts, based on our in-house laboratory tests, the mitt lasts up to 5 times longer than a clay bar, depending on the condition and size of the cars being clayed. Based on a conservative estimate, we can confirm that a minimum of 15 cars can be clayed using the mitt. 

Hope that helps.:thumb:


----------



## Mr Concours

Went down to Halfwits to get one of these and asked several members of staff where these were no one had even heard of them and no sign of them on the car cleaning isle,they looked on the computer skeptically only to show they had 3 instock,after much looking around they were eventually found-not in the right place.


----------



## Rabidracoon28

Mr Concours said:


> Went down to Halfwits to get one of these and asked several members of staff where these were no one had even heard of them and no sign of them on the car cleaning isle,they looked on the computer skeptically only to show they had 3 instock,after much looking around they were eventually found-not in the right place.


Doesn't come as any surprise whatsoever


----------



## bradleymarky

No matter how long i leave it to dry its still sticky, is this the way its supposed to be..


----------



## Davemm

got one of these yesterday, seems a good buy for the price and what it does. Not quite as easy to get in tight areas but on a bonnet roof or doors its much faster. 

Used mine with a bucket of warm soapy water and it was a pleasure to use. It does take some drying out though. also not sure on the best way to store the thing as it was partially stuck to the bag it came in.


----------



## GleemSpray

bradleymarky said:


> No matter how long i leave it to dry its still sticky, is this the way its supposed to be..


It should be dry rubber grippy ; like the dimpled palm of a washing up glove is.

If it is gooey, gluey sticky, then it might have melted somehow, like my first one did when I knocked some Ag tar remover over it.


----------



## R14CKE

Davemm said:


> got one of these yesterday, seems a good buy for the price and what it does. Not quite as easy to get in tight areas but on a bonnet roof or doors its much faster.
> 
> Used mine with a bucket of warm soapy water and it was a pleasure to use. It does take some drying out though. also not sure on the best way to store the thing as it was partially stuck to the bag it came in.


Mine did exactly the same and is still sticky know, 
Always dried naturally and placed back in the bag. Mine was a test one direct from g3


----------



## dillinja999

if its sticky cover it in greaseproof paper and then in a bag, thats what i do with my ads one


----------



## GleemSpray

Davemm said:


> got one of these yesterday, seems a good buy for the price and what it does. Not quite as easy to get in tight areas but on a bonnet roof or doors its much faster.
> 
> Used mine with a bucket of warm soapy water and it was a pleasure to use. It does take some drying out though. also not sure on the best way to store the thing as it was partially stuck to the bag it came in.


 My new one came with a piece of clear film which covers the rubber surface and that stopped it sticking to the bag. I am not sure if the original one did.

Anyhoo; they DO naturally stick / cling to the plastic storage bag even when new or dry. It is just the nature of the rubber grippy surface I suppose.


----------



## yetizone

So what are you guys preferring as your favourite lube for use with the G3 Mitt - the shampoo or the QD, or have you tried both, or even an alternative?


----------



## GleemSpray

yetizone said:


> So what are you guys preferring as your favourite lube for use with the G3 Mitt - the shampoo or the QD, or have you tried both, or even an alternative?


 I have found that it works fantastically well with a mix of G3 Body Prep (new name for Detox) Shampoo and hot water.

Seems to clean the paint and help the mitt lift the stuck-on-stuff.

Just keep dunking the mitt in a second bucket of clean water to get the contaminants away, once the grinding stops and the mitt glides smoothly.

Have also used the G3 mitt with Autoglym Rapid Detailer and that seems to work well as a lube to keep it all gliding along smoothly, though I do prefer to use the shampoo as you know you are washing loose contaminates away.


----------



## bradleymarky

yetizone said:


> So what are you guys preferring as your favourite lube for use with the G3 Mitt - the shampoo or the QD, or have you tried both, or even an alternative?


I use Muc-off shampoo and it works perfectly fine :thumb:


----------



## TheRonin

just got 3 of these from halfords using the 3 for 2 offer bargain


----------



## yetizone

Cheers guys - I have the Autoglym QD so will try with that and also pick up a bottle of the Farcella Shampoo as well - can never have enough shampoo :lol:


----------



## 20vKarlos

Might have to get a couple of these!!

Seems like a quality product!


----------



## Leebo310

Picking up mine tomorrow along with a couple of bottles of Detox!


----------



## bradleymarky

After drying the mitt in the sun and on the radiator it was left in the kitchen and after 2 days i`m pleased to say its almost dry, only a bit tacky now...


----------



## stevobeavo

I may have to pop down to halfrauds and pick one up. Got a mammoth task this week end so it could save some vital time.

Stephen.


----------



## vek

used one today,excellent value for money imo :thumb:


----------



## GleemSpray

Used mine tonight on a relatives car that is used infrequently and is parked beneath overhanging foliage most of the time.

Roof and bonnet covered in green baked on gunk and black algae spots everywhere. 

After trying ordinary shampoo without any success, I made up a mix of Fairy Washing up liquid + a little Flash APC in hot water and went carefully over the car with that and the G3 mitt and it lifted everything off and the paint came up lovely; took just 20 mins to go over the whole car.

The black algae spots were well baked on and ordinary shampoo + wash mitt didn't even touch them and also couldn't make any impression on the green algae in the rain channels and roof strips. The G3 mitt really made light work of it all, without having to put much pressure or scrubbing onto the paintwork.

Rinsed it all off ( several times as each blast of the power washer bought never ending bits of gunk out of the glass and panel gaps .... ) and finished off with some AG Aqua Wax. Took an hour and a half all in and the car looked transformed.

Next session, when I have time this weekend, is the door shuts and the interior ....

I continue to be very impressed with the capability of the G3 mitt to remove the toughest baked on stuff from car paintwork.


----------



## stevobeavo

I used mine for the first time today. excellent bit of kit. Its well made and did the whole car in 15 minutes, I just dunked it in to my wash bucket of CG citrus wash & gloss and off I went. You could hear it picking up contaminates then nothing, job done.

I did go over a section with some clay just to see and it didn't pick up anything.

Highly recommended.


Stephen


----------



## Kerr

Bought one in the Halfords 3 for 2 offer. Strangely they were hidden away in a drawer and I had to ask for it. Another store didn't display them either.

Used it on Thursday to do mine and her car. Amazed how much quicker and easier it was to go around the cars.

Used detailing spray as my lube and it worked a treat. Can't see myself going back to clay now even if it doesn't last that long. The time saved is more important to me than saving a few quid.

The dark colour kills the effect of seeing how much grime you've pulled off using light coloured clay.


----------



## Rodders28

Does it get tar dots off too?


----------



## ncd

Rodders28 said:


> Does it get tar dots off too?


Yes it does. This is a fantastic product and I used it to get some stubborn tar spots off the roof and bonnet of my car. I just used the mitt with hot soapy water and gently rubbed the tar spots with the clay side. It didn't take long for spots to dissappear.


----------



## Rabidracoon28

Rodders28 said:


> Does it get tar dots off too?


Did you not see the spots of tar being removed on the video on the very first post Rodders28?


----------



## Rabidracoon28

I can't help but feel sorry for Farecla. They would no doubt increase their sales if Halfords:

a) knew they actually sold the mitt

b) had them on display properly 

c) had a larger quantity of stock

It seems there is a post every day stating problems buying from Halfords.


----------



## GleemSpray

Rabidracoon28 said:


> I can't help but feel sorry for Farecla. They would no doubt increase their sales if Halfords:
> 
> a) knew they actually sold the mitt
> 
> b) had them on display properly
> 
> c) had a larger quantity of stock
> 
> It seems there is a post every day stating problems buying from Halfords.


My local Halfords now has a prominent display of G3 products front of store in a dedicated G3 branded rack, but no space for the mitt, just some of the shampoos, waxs and scratch remover.

I do think the problem with Halfords is staff product awareness, and not just the G3 Mitt; they are terribly ignorant about many products.


----------



## Kerr

The Halfords stores I've been in also have a G3 display with no space for the mitt. 

The only reason I asked if they had them was I had checked before leaving the house that they had them in stock. 

As soon as I asked for one the guy knew exactly what I meant. 

It was in a drawer at the base of the display. I didn't realise it was a drawer, but obviously as a customer you wouldn't be going through drawers anyways. 

Strange marketing but maybe they aren't wanting to sell too many on the current 3 for 2 offer?


----------



## acrebo

Yeah I also agree that Halfords could do more to ensure they're more prominently displayed. Mine also has a dedicated 'rack' with all the Farecla products displayed but no space for the mitt. They're stuck to the side on a display strip, although I had the last one in display when I bought mine a few weeks back and when I popped in yesterday for a few bits there was only one on display.

They're obviously selling well so it may be a case of unexpected success?


----------



## yetizone

As other DW members - I used my new Farcella clay mitt for the first time this weekend. A total fan here. It utterly transformed the often laborious claying process into a much quicker procedure.

I used two buckets (one lube, one rinse); the lubrication mix being a strong solution of Valet Pro snow foam, Gtechniq G-Wash and hot water. Worked with gentle pressure, keeping the panels / glass very wet during the process, the mitt worked beautifully. Audibly rough surfaces on an initial pass were soon quietly smooth as the mitt lifted bonded material. 

Superb value for the money considering the 'repeat use' of the mitt format. No marring that I could see either - used on VAG solid black which is no where near as tough as VAG clear coat and does mark easily


----------



## Rodders28

Rabidracoon28 said:


> Did you not see the spots of tar being removed on the video on the very first post Rodders28?


I have now, I was in a rush and chucked a post on.

Looks good. Next time in near halfords I shall pop in.


----------



## GleemSpray

yetizone said:


> As other DW members - I used my new Farcella clay mitt for the first time this weekend. A total fan here. It utterly transformed the often laborious claying process into a much quicker procedure.
> 
> I used two buckets (one lube, one rinse); the lubrication mix being a strong solution of Valet Pro snow foam, Gtechniq G-Wash and hot water. Worked with gentle pressure, keeping the panels / glass very wet during the process, the mitt worked beautifully. Audibly rough surfaces on an initial pass were soon quietly smooth as the mitt lifted bonded material.
> 
> Superb value for the money considering the 'repeat use' of the mitt format. No marring that I could see either - used on VAG solid black which is no where near as tough as VAG clear coat and does mark easily


 The "grinding / scratching " feeling is very unsettling first time you use the mitt though, isn't it ? 

You just stop dead and think " errr, should I continue doing this ? " and check very closely for scratches and marring, which turn out to not be there; Phew !!


----------



## hardyd44

*Halfords*

First Post - be gentle

new to this cleaning a car properly game, so I thought I would try the mitt as clay barring looked a bit to much like hard work.

Called at my local Halfords - wandered around for 10 mins looking for a mitt, no joy, asked a member of staff who looked where I had, then asked his boss, who replied they have been discontinued 

I then go home, on to the website click and collect one, a hour later walk in to same Halfords hand young girl form and walk out 1 minute later with the glove.

anyway to my experience of using the glove:

I used snow foam and shampoo mix as a lubricant and did a couple of panels can feel the difference between the drivers and passenger doors (only treated one) .

Then feeling brave I did the bonnet of the car work wonderfully but have a problem, the car is black and some of the previous owners stone chip repairs also were removed.

So now I need to know how to do stone chip repairs properly


----------



## yetizone

GleemSpray said:


> The "grinding / scratching " feeling is very unsettling first time you use the mitt though, isn't it ?
> 
> You just stop dead and think " errr, should I continue doing this ? " and check very closely for scratches and marring, which turn out to not be there; Phew !!


Agree completely, but works very well! Much prefer it an action to an ordinary clay bar, but… I would prefer a light / bright colour clay surface face to the mitt so that I could inspect to see if there are still contaminants present after rinsing.


----------



## Khanage

Not sure if I'm missing something...but I can't see it on the Halfords site to reserve?

Nevermind, a simple google search sorted me out


----------



## stevobeavo

Khanage said:


> Not sure if I'm missing something...but I can't see it on the Halfords site to reserve?


there you go mate.

http://www.halfords.com/webapp/wcs/...productId_1021399_langId_-1_categoryId_255233


----------



## Ciddy

I picked up a couple at the Weekend form Halfords. They had the other G3 products on the end of one of the bays and the mitts were hanging on the side on some plastic hanging strips.


----------



## Khanage

stevobeavo said:


> there you go mate.
> 
> http://www.halfords.com/webapp/wcs/...productId_1021399_langId_-1_categoryId_255233


cheers for that mate, though, typically, I found it as soon as I posted via google


----------



## Superlander

Got two of these at the weekend from Halfords, absolutely incredible. As above, it makes the extremely boring and slow claying process very easy. Only did the roof and bonnet of my girlfriends Micra but what a difference, so smooth!


----------



## GleemSpray

yetizone said:


> Agree completely, but works very well! Much prefer it an action to an ordinary clay bar, but… I would prefer a light / bright colour clay surface face to the mitt so that I could inspect to see if there are still contaminants present after rinsing.


 That's a great idea.

G3 - Can we have a light coloured rubber surface to the mitt so we can see what it is gathering up ???


----------



## Leebo310

Used mine for the first time on the weekend and like everyone else, I was really amazed with how good it was! 
So quick and so much easier than using clay, honestly one of the best products I've bought!


----------



## Bizcam

Also used the G3 mitt with the G3 detailer. Very easy to used and quick. Great product.


----------



## IanG

Took advantage of the 3 for 2 in Halfords so hopefully get a chance to try this at the weekend


----------



## stu...

I used mine today on my Volvo, I have never used a clay bar or any clay product before but it has made a huge difference to the cars paint, some areas sounded almost like sand paper with the first few passes then smooth as silk. Im very happy with the results and how easy it was to use.

Now just to polish and wax tomorrow.


----------



## mjc72

Also used mine for the first time at the weekend, really impressed.

Following the advice of others:
1: Used G3 Bodyshop Prep Shampoo as lube (aka G3 Detox Shampoo)
2: Used mitt on vehicle glass first to bed-in before moving to body panels
3: Used with loads of lube, working very slowly with minimum pressure
4: rinsed mitt in clean water at regular intervals

Great results with no marring at all. Never clayed before, but would deffo continue to use the mitt.

Car looked great once SRP and EGP applied.

Thanks to all who previously posted their experience and advice.


----------



## Gary_LB

Great review I'll certainly be giving one of these a go

What are the pros and cons of using a QD vs shampoo as a lube?


----------



## nemo01

Many thanks for the review.

Purchased a mitt based on your review and used it.

Found so easy to use and the time it saved.


----------



## GleemSpray

I did a quick FAQ for the new breed of clay towels and mitts, based on what I have learned, in the pre-stages section.

hope it is of some use and please feel free to mod it or trash it !! 

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=336696


----------



## Farécla Trade

Gary_LB said:


> Great review I'll certainly be giving one of these a go
> 
> What are the pros and cons of using a QD vs shampoo as a lube?


Hi Gary_LB,

We recommend using the Bodyshop Detailer over shampoo as the chemical formulation has more lubricating properties and so picks up ingrained dirt more effectively.

You can still use Body Prep Shampoo as the lubricant, however it doesn't contain as much lubricating chemicals and therefore may take you longer/more passes to remove ingrained contaminants.

We hope this helps! :thumb:

The G3 Pro Team


----------



## AndyA4TDI

Just got three of these, any idea how many cars one should do. I appreciate it will come down to car size and level of contamination, just after a rough estimate. Thanks


----------



## AndyA4TDI

AndyA4TDI said:


> Just got three of these, any idea how many cars one should do. I appreciate it will come down to car size and level of contamination, just after a rough estimate. Thanks


Found the answer, it's called, read the entire thread.


----------



## Farécla Trade

AndyA4TDI said:


> Just got three of these, any idea how many cars one should do. I appreciate it will come down to car size and level of contamination, just after a rough estimate. Thanks


Hi AndyA4TDI,

Based on our in-house laboratory tests, the mitt lasts up to 5 times longer than a clay bar, depending on the condition and size of the cars being clayed. Based on a conservative estimate, we can confirm that a minimum of 15 cars can be clayed using the mitt. 
:thumb:

The G3 Pro Team


----------



## AndyA4TDI

15 cars sounds fine, and a lot quicker than a clay bar, brilliant.


----------



## SuperchargedLlama

For those who would rather have a cloth, it appears the CarPro one does a good job (bit smaller than the ADS one) and has some good reviews http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=333007

I'm going to go for the mitt though as it's cheaper and I have 2 cars to do in a year - thanks for the awesome review and comments in the thread!


----------



## AndyA4TDI

Used it for the first time yesterday, amazing, can't believe how quickly you can clay a whole car with glass like results.


----------



## AFK_Matrix

Just a quick question before I run off to halfrauds and pick this and the body detailer up  I assume you just spray on the detailer to a panel and then run the mitt over the panel. So in this instance would you then do a wash again to get rid of the detailer residue? I am leaning towards just using some of my snow foam and shampoo or some QNR as lube tbh though. Oh I also have some Dodo Juice clay lube is this ok to use or not?


----------



## Davemm

id just get the mitt and use your dodo lube along with a bucket of warm water and shampoo to aid the clay lube. once complete a quick wash or rinse wont hurt


----------



## jayr

Used it last night with some body prep shampoo, really easy compared to claying, left a very smooth car:thumb:


----------



## SuperchargedLlama

Bought mine yesterday with a view to give it a go next weekend if time allows.

Do you guys decontaminate before you clay or are you going straight at it? I've not got too much AS Tardis left atm so wondering if I needed to go round with that or could go straight in with the mitt.

I suspect it'll give a better finish if I went over it with the Tardis but if I could get away with not doing it that would be awesome.


----------



## Leebo310

Mother-Goose said:


> Bought mine yesterday with a view to give it a go next weekend if time allows.
> 
> Do you guys decontaminate before you clay or are you going straight at it? I've not got too much AS Tardis left atm so wondering if I needed to go round with that or could go straight in with the mitt.
> 
> I suspect it'll give a better finish if I went over it with the Tardis but if I could get away with not doing it that would be awesome.


Would definitely still decontaminate before using the mitt mate.


----------



## GleemSpray

At the risk of being repetitive, just remember that anything like Tardis will melt the thin rubber mitt surface if it comes into contact.

I knocked a bottle of AG Tar Remover over mine ( now safely contained in a spray bottle ... ) and the rubber face of the G3 mitt literally dissolved and went gungy in seconds.


----------



## SuperchargedLlama

GleemSpray said:


> At the risk of being repetitive, just remember that anything like Tardis will melt the thin rubber mitt surface if it comes into contact.
> 
> I knocked a bottle of AG Tar Remover over mine ( now safely contained in a spray bottle ... ) and the rubber face of the G3 mitt literally dissolved and went gungy in seconds.


No problem there dude, always nice to see this point re-iterated (I saw your original post).

I will (and always do) thoroughly rinse the tardis off with the PW after use - in this instance I might foam again as part of this process just to make sure it's shifted. Would that suffice or do you wash the panels again?


----------



## GleemSpray

haven't used Tardis, but I guess it is the concentrated solvent in neat tar remover that eats the rubber surface. I bought another G3 mitt and have used it several times after using tar remover and then just power washing with water and have had no problems at all.

Am sure you will have a great time; the clay mitts are jaw-droppingly effective at quickly getting paintwork smooth as glass and super clean !!


----------



## johncoopercab

*Thanks*

Hi based again on reviews here i bought one of these mitts and was very impressed with how easy it was to use and how it left my paint feeling smooth as glass i would highly recommend this item ps i am not as into detailing as a lot of people on here just someone who enjoys cleaning the car:thumb:


----------



## Guest

Used mine today. Just brilliant, easy and quick :argie:


----------



## SuperchargedLlama

AnilS said:


> Used mine today. Just brilliant, easy and quick :argie:


That's what she said.

 I'm sorry man, couldn't resist.


----------



## Guest

Plenty of lube used too


----------



## AlexTsinos

Thank you for the review :wave:


----------



## mr.t

Will be picking one up at some point when the weather picks up.Was going to pick one up today but already spent abit on clean your car so ill wait abit before buying more stuff in the 3 for 2


----------



## Jade Warrior

What do you do after use, I have a clay cloth it stays v v sticky, even when dried needs hanging up catching flies, but joking apart, I have the G3 mitt to try next, I used R1NE with the cloth (blue border type) and its v good lube..


----------



## Davemm

Wrap mine in grease proof paper and out back I'm the bag


----------



## waxtrucker

Ive just used the g3 clay mitt on the wifes Antara and can confirm its unbelievably easy to use, and after a going over with Poorboys diamond white and two coats of natty paste, the paint is as smooth as glass. Would definitely recommend trying this product.


----------



## SuperchargedLlama

Blimey, used mine yesterday and WHAT A TREAT! Ludicrously easy and no marring from what I could see 

My process was as follows (not that's revolutionary).


Foam
PW Rinse
Wash 2BM
Decontaminate with Tardis (lower half of the car as I was running low)
PW Rinse
Clay mitt in shampoo solution (Maxi Suds II at double strength)
Rinse and Dry
LSP (OptiSeal in this case as it's WOWA)

In terms of storage afterwards - washed it out in fresh water and allowed it to dry on the washing line - I will put it back in it's original packaging (or rather, my dad will as I had to go home to wash the cars) but the grease proof paper mentioned earlier seems like a good idea.


----------



## Gavla

I seem to have a problem with mine, it has become all sticky. Anyone else had this happen?


----------



## Davemm

Mother-Goose said:


> Blimey, used mine yesterday and WHAT A TREAT! Ludicrously easy and no marring from what I could see
> 
> My process was as follows (not that's revolutionary).
> 
> 
> Foam
> PW Rinse
> Wash 2BM
> Decontaminate with Tardis (lower half of the car as I was running low)
> PW Rinse
> Clay mitt in shampoo solution (Maxi Suds II at double strength)
> Rinse and Dry
> LSP (OptiSeal in this case as it's WOWA)
> 
> In terms of storage afterwards - washed it out in fresh water and allowed it to dry on the washing line - I will put it back in it's original packaging (or rather, my dad will as I had to go home to wash the cars) but the grease proof paper mentioned earlier seems like a good idea.


The paper stops it sticking to the plastic bag, dont know if it will hurt in the long run but it seems better so far.


----------



## SuperchargedLlama

Gavla said:


> I seem to have a problem with mine, it has become all sticky. Anyone else had this happen?


After you used it for the first time and let it dry? Mine too - it was what I was expecting (Don't know why tbh, just was).

Have you used it since?


----------



## Greg0986

Tried this with cold water and shampoo as the lube, it felt very 'draggy' and rough. Would it be worth trying it with warm/hot water to soften the rubber a bit?


----------



## Gavla

Mother-Goose said:


> After you used it for the first time and let it dry? Mine too - it was what I was expecting (Don't know why tbh, just was).
> 
> Have you used it since?


Will give it ago today (Saturday) if the weather allows...will let you know what happens...


----------



## Farécla Trade

Greg0986 said:


> Tried this with cold water and shampoo as the lube, it felt very 'draggy' and rough. Would it be worth trying it with warm/hot water to soften the rubber a bit?


Hi Greg0986,

Using hot water with the G3 Body Prep Clay Mitt could damage it, so instead we'd recommend using more lubrication. G3 Bodyshop Detailer is especially effective as it contains waxes to assist gliding.

We hope that help! :thumb:

The G3 Pro Team


----------



## packard

Many many thanks - think 3 -4 -2 at halfords now being purchased for a go


----------



## b8-sline

Used my new G3 Clay Mitt for the first time today and what a difference it made.
I have never clayed a car in my life so it was new to me. So easy to use, very very impressed .


----------



## SuperchargedLlama

Gavla said:


> Will give it ago today (Saturday) if the weather allows...will let you know what happens...


Hi dude, did you get a chance to have another go?


----------



## Gravit8

very interesting. my BH clay is about to run out, I may try the mitt next. Still confused about how it traps the dirt to prevent marring. How many times can it be re-used?


----------



## Rabidracoon28

Gravit8 said:


> very interesting. my BH clay is about to run out, I may try the mitt next. Still confused about how it traps the dirt to prevent marring. How many times can it be re-used?


Read the thread and it will tell you. Hint: See post #174


----------



## Farécla Trade

Hi Gravit8

Good to hear that you are going to try out the G3 Pro Clay Mitt. We've had some great feedback and you won't be disappointed. 

Just to answer your query on how many times it can be re-used: in our in-house laboratory tests, the mitt lasts up to 5 times longer than a clay bar, depending on the condition and size of the cars being clayed. Based on a conservative estimate, we can confirm that a minimum of 15 cars can be clayed using the mitt. 

When you've finished using the mitt just rinse it out in cold water and then hang it up by the tag to dry. We recommend keeping it in his packaging to protect it - or in a plastic bag.

The mitt uses an advanced rubber polymer technology that has been specially developed for this purpose. It gently bonds with contaminants, lifting them at a molecular level whilst still preserving the paintwork. Perfect for bodywork, windscreens and headlights it easily removes road grime, acid rain, salt, road tar, tree sap and industrial fall out. 

We always appreciate feedback so do let us know how you get on with the Mitt. :thumb:

The G3 Pro Team


----------



## alfajim

used mine for the first time on tuesday and was blown away by it. sheer ease and smooth paintwork - gotta give it 9.5/10


----------



## slim_boy_fat

alfajim said:


> used mine for the first time on tuesday and was blown away by it. sheer ease and smooth paintwork - gotta give it 9.5/10


What cost it the last 5%? 

[I bought one but still have to use it ]


----------



## momo

Went to Halfrauds and asked the young chap for the G3 clay mitt and they didn't have any in stock so I asked him to check and it said they had some instore. Lad checked and said they didn't have any so I told him could I order online and he said yes. I then said could I collect in store and again he said yes. Absolutely dumbfounded that they can have these instore yet you have to order online, almost get the feeling they trying to hide this product. So came home and ordered accordingly and am looking forwarding to using it on recommendation. Bought 3 for 2 and will be delivered. Utter waste of time going in store and speaking to them directly.


----------



## AndyA4TDI

Once dry I wrap mine in greaseproof paper.


----------



## alfajim

momo said:


> Went to Halfrauds and asked the young chap for the G3 clay mitt and they didn't have any in stock so I asked him to check and it said they had some instore. Lad checked and said they didn't have any so I told him could I order online and he said yes. I then said could I collect in store and again he said yes. Absolutely dumbfounded that they can have these instore yet you have to order online, almost get the feeling they trying to hide this product. So came home and ordered accordingly and am looking forwarding to using it on recommendation. Bought 3 for 2 and will be delivered. Utter waste of time going in store and speaking to them directly.


had exactly the same problem, went to two stores and neither had them. but if i ordered it online, i could pick it up within the hour!
in the end i got it superfast delivered, off of ebay.


----------



## Farécla Trade

Thanks for keeping us informed about ordering/purchasing issues with the G3 Clay Mitt. We do follow up on them and its really useful to get your feedback and to be able to pass it on.

The G3 Pro Team


----------



## Bazsm

Tried the G3 clay mitt today and wasn't really sure how hard to use it on the paint - was using ONR as the lube which I've also used with a BH clay bar.

I wasn't really sure how well it was working so don't think the feedback was very good. I'll have to give it another try on the bonnet, maybe I was being too cautious


----------



## slim_boy_fat

Finally got a chance to use mine and have to say I'm very impressed!

I used a strong mix of my normal shampoo [Duragloss] as a lube and did the whole of my 5 series in an hour, and it hadn't been clayed for at least a year [and I'm not sure how long before that].

Now on with the G220 work :buffer: , except rain stopped play this morning.....:devil:


----------



## Bazsm

So I took an hour to do my roof.....are people just using this like a sponge and not like a clay bar?


----------



## Rabidracoon28

Bazsm said:


> So I took an hour to do my roof.....are people just using this like a sponge and not like a clay bar?


An hour!!!!!

Good Lord; could have done the whole roof of Buckingham Palace quicker than that with this mitt.

Did you not watch this first??


----------



## PIRHONEY

Bazsm said:


> So I took an hour to do my roof.....are people just using this like a sponge and not like a clay bar?


yes like a sponge... until it glides smooooooth as silk :thumb:


----------



## s29nta

used mine for the first time today on a really manky motor, all clay mitted up in around an hour. I must admit i'm well impressed just used my normal shampoo wash mix and got stuck in, no marring just fresh clean paint ready to machine:thumb:


----------



## mrbubba

Bought one in the Halfords 3 for 2 offer and was very impressed!


----------



## Bazsm

Thanks for the video Rabidracoon, I was using the mitt like clay with real light contact.

The video looks like he's trying to take the paint off with that action but if you can be that aggressive with the mitt I'll try a bit harder


----------



## Rabidracoon28

Bazsm said:


> Thanks for the video Rabidracoon, I was using the mitt like clay with real light contact.
> 
> The video looks like he's trying to take the paint off with that action but if you can be that aggressive with the mitt I'll try a bit harder


It was me in the video and that is how the mitt is designed to work pal. Completed loads of cars now with the same mitt and it always produces a fantastic glass-like result.


----------



## Bazsm

oops! 

I went out and had a go at the bonnet this evening and got a bit more aggressive. What I did notice is that yesterday there was a lot of noise around and I couldn't hear the mitt rubbing and then getting quieter as the crud was removed. I don't think you get much feedback from feel in the same way you do a clay bar as the mitt just glides regardless of any imperfections. Anyway after seeing your video and having a more determined effort today I'm very pleased with the result.

Thanks for posting that video as I'm a lot happier than after my first go.


----------



## xiphidius

Probably already been asked but to save me trawling over many pages of posts.
*Is this reusable or is it a one job mit... then dispose.*
Regards
C


----------



## slim_boy_fat

Reusable. Iirc the blurb says good for 15 cars, but I suspect they're talking Fiat 500s. :lol:


----------



## xiphidius

That seems a pretty cost effective option over traditional clay.
and on face value it's a no brainer...but I'd be a little dubious on reuse after a few heavily soiled cars...Fifteen seems to me to be pushing it....
Might give it a go though....
Gotta be faster than a lump of Bilt Hamber lol
Regards
C


----------



## GleemSpray

Not sure about 15, but I have used this one 5 times ( had to replace the first one as I trashed it by mistake) and it isn't really showing any noticeable wear yet. 

Maybe it will deteriorate quickly?


----------



## xiphidius

Does the clay part not hold on to any residue even though you've rinsed it..
Its bound to have a bit of adherence given it's very nature.
Judging by the amount of crud that sticks to a bar of clay how does this product pick up gunk then release it into a bucket of soapy water...
This is where my scepticism stems from and worried about reapplying crap back onto the surface given that it's reusable....food for thought

Regards
C


----------



## xiphidius

Believing in social media hype, I succumbed and made a purchase.










I will pit this product against my usual Bilt Hamber brick and see how we go.
Pretty good reviews so I don't foresee any problems in the first instance (its only when we get into the longevity and cleansing that maybe there could be an issue) That said £12.99 isn't too hard on the pocket if it needed replacing even after 6 cars, it would not have owed me owt.

Looking forward to using this product
Regards
C


----------



## s29nta

intrested to hear how you go on^^^ :thumb:


----------



## camerashy

So out of all these posts and uses of this clay matt has no one ever caused any marring, scratches or damage to their car.


----------



## Davemm

Its going to depend on techniques and paint types but yes you can marr the paint with them just like clay


----------



## Dozzer

Used the MIT on the wife's Subaru today, it's never been touched other than a quick wash in the last seven years. I have used clay bar on numerous occasions on my other cars but decided the subaru was a real challenge. Truly amazed by the results and it's so easy to use... Great product (for a change)...:thumb:


----------



## The_Weasel

I've joined the G3 clay Mitt club today :thumb:

Cleaned all glass first with it, then did my roof. Could feel how bad it was just by touching it, so mitt covered with shampoo, started rubbing on the roof and gradually felt it getting smoother until there was no resistance at all.

Still have the rest of the car to do yet, but have to finish de-tar and try Revolt before then.

Very happy with the mitt, easy and comfortable to use. Doubt I'll use a clay bar again.


----------



## SAMBA VAN MAN

Where can i get an ADS Clay Cloth from?


----------



## packard

Right after a long wait for being able to undertake I took the following, after snow foam, shampoo (didn't dry down) I then tried this on metallic black car' purchased halfords 3/4/2 deal.

It had the full treatment (manual not mechanical) 9 plus months ago. I normally do a TARIDS but felt the feedback from this meant I would try without I felt the paintwork and I could felt and see some contamination and it wasn't "that" bad

Tbh it wasn't in an OMG state as I always do a good clean weekly.

I used the remains of a Megs QD (came with last clay I used on same car) as lube which seemed to work well, I like working with clay so this was rather new.

The cloth size wise felt well in the hand and easy to apply especially on contoured panels. You can VERY easily feel through the cloth when the area had/was cleared of containments. I would say for the small car (5 door) I did it took considerably less than Megs clay bar before. 

The finish was superb, glass like. I buffed after again with a clean MF and then felt by hand any containments - I couldn't find any, only a couple of minute areas where the clay from the cloth had come off (my fault!).

I then completed with Autosmart products which went on and off VERY easily. Finish was superb and some areas that had scratches/scuffs were totally covered up, I think the superb decontamination of the clay then helped to cover/prep ready.

Now drying off, will then keep in zip lock bag.

So from a non-trade user, quick and easy to apply fantastic product will absolutely use again as results superb (and quicker vs clay bar for me - I know everyone works at different stye/pace).

Nb when wide went to collect from halfords she stated none were on display.

I'm sure there are other makes but for me was great.

My only question/thought for this is if I used the cloth on am area "that" bad or wheels how would it clean up to then go on body work


----------



## Bigpikle

Used mine for the first time today on the old mans car. Really impressed by the Detox shampoo first of all as it shifted huge amounts of ingrained dirt and there wasn't much left for the mitt in the end. Really easy to use and left a perfect glass-like finish that was squeaky clean. I used the Detox shampoo as a lube and no issues and was amazed how quickly you could hear the change from slight rasping sanding sound to silent smooth finish.

Only weird thing is that I had a sponge in the bucket and it sort of melted and ended up with bits welded to the mitt? Not sure if it was the mitt coming into contact with it or the Detox shampoo affecting the sponge but ill have to separate them in future. 

Will be a staple combo in future - Detox shampoo and mitt as the base for all details.


----------



## Fiestast2

took the plunge today as i needed some new shampoo/conditioner so took advantage of 3 for 2 at halfrauds g3 clay mit ,fast glass, and megs gold class..


----------



## scottk7

Looking forward to trying this out (Bought it after i dropped my first brand new clay bar )


----------



## Oldsparky

Six months ago I'd never heard of claybar (or indeed washing a car the two bucket way)

So I approached using the Clay mit very carefully infact so carefully I used my daughters run about polo as a test! 

Bearing in mind that i'm a complete novice I found it easy to use (plenty of lube) and was astonished by the result. I just did the bonnet and found it super clean and smooth.

Next moved onto the back spoiler of the type R and was equally blown away by the slick feel after use. Just did a quick spray of Sonax over it and it looked superb.

Looks like a weekend of clay mitting coming!

Can I thank alll the folk here for thier reviews and opinions without them I'd never have tried this out at all


----------



## nick272

camerashy said:


> So out of all these posts and uses of this clay matt has no one ever caused any marring, scratches or damage to their car.


I used a carbon collective mitt yesterday for the first time and got very bad marring on a black discovery. However the car is 7 years old and probably never clayed before, tar etc had been polished over and baked in and I thought the paint was quite soft also. I didn't test to see but I do reckon that a normal clay bar would have been the same. I just want to say that these things aren't completely marring free but they make things so much quicker and easier than normal clay. I would probably say that they leave equally as much marring as a clay bar, but that depends on the car really.


----------



## Berylburton

SAMBA VAN MAN said:


> Where can i get an ADS Clay Cloth from?


You contact Stangalang on this forum. He is the UK distributor.


----------



## Leebo310

Used the mitt for the 5th time yesterday and this happened... I was rinsing the mitt in between each panel as directed but it appears that a part of the rubber actually came off on the fourth panel I did. Managed to remove it using regular clay as using the mitt just seemed to make it worse and add more of the rubber. Anyone else had anything similar?! 
Never had any problems before and used it exactly the same as i have always done so I'm a bit confused as to what's happened


----------



## eadand2003

Leebo310 said:


> Used the mitt for the 5th time yesterday and this happened... I was rinsing the mitt in between each panel as directed but it appears that a part of the rubber actually came off on the fourth panel I did. Managed to remove it using regular clay as using the mitt just seemed to make it worse and add more of the rubber. Anyone else had anything similar?!
> Never had any problems before and used it exactly the same as i have always done so I'm a bit confused as to what's happened


I love the mitt and use them several times a week in my business.

I have had this happen twice and both times it has been either from pressing too hard or where it catches on a lump of tar or similar that hasnt been removed prior to claying.

I found that I could clay off the mark or a gentle rub with G101 at about 8:1 did it for me.


----------



## Leebo310

eadand2003 said:


> I love the mitt and use them several times a week in my business.
> 
> I have had this happen twice and both times it has been either from pressing too hard or where it catches on a lump of tar or similar that hasnt been removed prior to claying.
> 
> I found that I could clay off the mark or a gentle rub with G101 at about 8:1 did it for me.


That's good to know mate, I was a bit worried that it might have meant the whole mitt was starting to deteriorate!


----------



## eadand2003

I find you have to guestimate how effective its still being.

I think they continue to clay for ages certainly beyond the "5 times longer" tag on the packet just get a little slower at the task.


----------



## Tigermad

I am going to try this with a bucket of G3 body prep shampoo as the lube. Is it ok to have warm water in the bucket? G3 earlier in this thread say you shouldn't use the mitt with hot water so just checking.


----------



## Rabidracoon28

Warm water will be fine, no worries at all


----------



## sealthedeal

Rabidracoon28 said:


> did try it on the window first, no problems so proceeded to the paint


+1 on using it on windows first for any high points in the mitt (that could possibly Marr when done right away fresh on paint). 
This is one of the tips I found before using Nano skin mitt.


----------



## szladob

Halford online flash sale is going on until 2 pm - 10% off everything.. just ordered my clay mitt


----------



## mr.t

Hmmm im still unsure if to go for this or get another clay bar.I love seeing what a clay bar picks up.I get satisfaction off it lol.


----------



## Rabidracoon28

mr.t said:


> Hmmm im still unsure if to go for this or get another clay bar.I love seeing what a clay bar picks up.I get satisfaction off it lol.


Each to their own pal but if you use a mitt/towel like I did then you won't go back to using a clay bar again


----------



## Lowiepete

As everyone probably knows, I was sent an ADS clay cloth for review. The
deal was that it would be sent to me on loan, and I'd return it when done. 
Turns out that within the first hour of use I was out to contact Matt and
brandish my PayPal! There was no way I was returning it, or out to seek an
alternative.

Why? Simply because, as already said, the understated quality of the cloth. 
For example, its weight when wet is so beautifully balanced you _know_ it's 
going to work _without_ you having to add _any_ pressure. If you have to 
apply pressure, there is no way on this planet that you'll apply it evenly, no
matter how hard you practice. This comparison alone reduces the marring risk 
by factors.

People will not flinch at spending loadsamoney on a potion with probably well
overstated qualities, yet baulk at spending their money on good tools. I really 
cannot get my head around that. My original cloth, yes, I've bought a second 
one, even managed to withstand, [almost ] a 60degC towel wash! I still use 
it, though it is a little creased.

For me, if you're serious about your paint, or anyone else's, then buy serious 
tools! Quality and performance always wins through!

Regards,
Steve


----------



## bradleymarky

In my experience the mitt doesnt remove the orange spots, especially on white cars, i still have to get the clay bar out.

If you can keep up to it the mitt is great.


----------



## whiteclio59

bradleymarky said:


> In my experience the mitt doesnt remove the orange spots, especially on white cars, i still have to get the clay bar out.
> 
> If you can keep up to it the mitt is great.


Are you using a iron remover and glue and tar remover then using the G3 clay mitt this was the process I used on my white car not a spot of any kind just pure contaminate free.


----------



## Outonawing

Lowiepete said:


> As everyone probably knows, I was sent an ADS clay cloth for review..............................................................................
> 
> For me, if you're serious about your paint, or anyone else's, then buy serious
> tools! Quality and performance always wins through!
> 
> Regards,
> Steve


Shame that the ADS Cloth has been unavailable for so long. I've had to buy a cheaper substitute. Here's hoping that it performs on its maiden effort tomorrow.

Ed.


----------



## rossh

Just ordered one of these, looks great. Also like the fact that if you drop it you can give it a good wash, rather than have to chuck a lump of decent clay away.

Has anyone used it with just Gtechniq G Wash? Always feels pretty lubey to me.

Cheers,

Ross


----------



## SPARTAN

Rabidracoon28 said:


> Each to their own pal but if you use a mitt/towel like I did then you won't go back to using a clay bar again


Absolutely this


----------



## SPARTAN

Lowiepete said:


> As everyone probably knows, I was sent an ADS clay cloth for review. The
> deal was that it would be sent to me on loan, and I'd return it when done.
> Turns out that within the first hour of use I was out to contact Matt and
> brandish my PayPal! There was no way I was returning it, or out to seek an
> alternative.
> 
> Why? Simply because, as already said, the understated quality of the cloth.
> For example, its weight when wet is so beautifully balanced you _know_ it's
> going to work _without_ you having to add _any_ pressure. If you have to
> apply pressure, there is no way on this planet that you'll apply it evenly, no
> matter how hard you practice. This comparison alone reduces the marring risk
> by factors.
> 
> People will not flinch at spending loadsamoney on a potion with probably well
> overstated qualities, yet baulk at spending their money on good tools. I really
> cannot get my head around that. My original cloth, yes, I've bought a second
> one, even managed to withstand, [almost ] a 60degC towel wash! I still use
> it, though it is a little creased.
> 
> For me, if you're serious about your paint, or anyone else's, then buy serious
> tools! Quality and performance always wins through!
> 
> Regards,
> Steve


And absolutely this.


----------



## Demetrios72

Hi All :wave:

I'm pretty new to the clay cloth / mitt , I have the CG clay mitt but not used it yet
Would I need to hand or machine polish the car after use?

Thanks in advance :thumb:


----------



## Ross

I used mine today for the first time and thought it was excellent.


----------



## footfistart

I used mine a while ago but I found it left the car feeling a bit sticky? I used meguiars gold class shampoo and I washed the car before hand. It was sticky after a rinse off??


----------



## szladob

Does anybody know if this clay mitt meant to be fine or medium? Other clay clothes seem to be graded based on how "aggressive" they are; it seems like the medium types are more risky for marring...(but presumably remove stuff quicker)...


----------



## cobra

szladob said:


> Does anybody know if this clay mitt meant to be fine or medium? Other clay clothes seem to be graded based on how "aggressive" they are; it seems like the medium types are more risky for marring...(but presumably remove stuff quicker)...


from what i've read its soft


----------



## Cloned_boris

One of the reply from G3 earlier in this thread they recommend their Detailer spray would be preferably over the Body Prep Shampoo as it contains "wax" so to help the mitt glide better.

Surely claying removes wax, advise seems conflicting?

Has anyone used any other shampoo for lube other than the G3 Prep Shampoo?

e.g. Megs NXT (contains "synthetic lubricating oils" ), BA AutoWash (no wax) - according to the details found on their homepages.

Just don't want to buy another shampoo just for this once a year clay job!

Thanks


----------



## Bazsm

I use ONR as the lube


----------



## Tsubodai

I've used my CG clay mitt with the body prep shampoo without anyh problems; can't see it being any different.


----------



## great gonzo

Just use a good mix of shampoo as all will have lubricants in them. If you are sensible when claying its not rocket science. 
Gonz.


----------



## Pittsy

I find body prep shampoo just fine, always make a stronger dilution though:thumb:


----------



## szladob

footfistart said:


> I used mine a while ago but I found it left the car feeling a bit sticky? I used meguiars gold class shampoo and I washed the car before hand. It was sticky after a rinse off??


Used the same setup - Gold class shampoo today, and similarly the surface of the car felt very sticky after all been done and washed off - can't really explain...


----------



## HEADPHONES

szladob said:


> Used the same setup - Gold class shampoo today, and similarly the surface of the car felt very sticky after all been done and washed off - can't really explain...


I used a Simoniz shampoo and got a sticky surface left.
It was the more concentrated shampoo that hadn't rinsed off.
A good rinse sorted it aided with a light rub with my bare hands under a running hose.


----------



## Brian1612

Recently used on my own car then my dads, works brilliantly and can easily do my hatchback and my dads 4x4 in less than an hour... Got two from Halfords at the start of the year as I suspect they will go up in price!


----------



## lee36

I'm guessing AG detailing spray would still be OK to lube it up?


----------



## GleemSpray

lee36 said:


> I'm guessing AG detailing spray would still be OK to lube it up?


Yes - I have used AG Rapid Detailer spray with the G3 Clay Mitt.


----------



## lee36

GleemSpray said:


> Yes - I have used AG Rapid Detailer spray with the G3 Clay Mitt.


OK ta...guess I'll be spending more money


----------



## Rgee

Just tried one of these on my dark metallic blue car using plenty of soapy water, although it left the surface feeling super smooth to the touch it left a kind of greyish haze if looking at it from various angles. Anyone else had this issue?


----------



## Jamie_M

Another convert.

My girlfriend got a new car on the weekend (mini cooper) and the paintwork wasn't in great condition so I thought I'd give it some TLC.

I did the usual decontamination before use and made sure that there was no tar etc on any of the panels and after a 2bm/ rinse I gave it a whirl. Naturally like others I was sceptical but I was pleasantly surprised it quickly turned that coarse feeling paint in to squeaky smooth paint.

It's a great product for those who haven't the patience or time to clay a car using the conventional method with an actual bar, however as you cannot see what it has removed it's difficult to believe it has removed all contaminants. One of the satisfying parts of claying a car is being able to to see the contaminants have been removed on the bar. It does leave the paint smooth to touch though so I guess you have to trust it.

*10/10* for me so far due to it's convenience! how it makes a big job effortless and the fact it potentially outlasts the clay bar. Also it's available at Halfords!


----------



## Broguer

28 pages about dipping a mitt into soapy water and washing your car like you always do. jesus.

Yes it works. its £12.99 and its from Halfords.


----------



## Bazsm

Maybe car forums aren't for you......


----------



## OvEr_KiLL

Jamie_M said:


> however as you cannot see what it has removed it's difficult to believe it has removed all contaminants. One of the satisfying parts of claying a car is being able to to see the contaminants have been removed on the bar.


i used clay lube with mine and kept rinsing it in warm water and the water turned light grey  good enough for me i guess. hehe


----------



## Jamie_M

Broguer said:


> 28 pages about dipping a mitt into soapy water and washing your car like you always do. jesus.
> 
> Yes it works. its £12.99 and its from Halfords.


Nobody forced you to read the thread. There are many, many more to choose from on the forum. Good luck.

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/search.php?do=getnew

:thumb:


----------



## Broguer

Just read the instructions on the back of the packaging and close the thread


----------



## Bazsm

Rabidracoon28 said:


> Bought this today as knew had some claying to do on a Hyundai i20.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Opened up and one side (pink) is a MF type of fabric
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With the other side (black) feeling quite rubbery
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Washed car 2BM, then decided to use mitt with a shampoo (G3 Detox), firstly loading up the mitt with the soapy water and applying it with the pink side.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Another dunk into the water then, flip the mitt over and use rubbery side on the paintwork.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Initially can hear the mitt rubbing over the dirt and contaminants but after about 20 seconds or so, no more noise indicating that mitt is working.
> 
> Rinse with open ended hose to leave this. (Only left hand side of bonnet done at this stage)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Initially was very sceptical about a clay mitt, never be as good as my BH clay but I was wrong and am now a convert. FANBLOODYTASTIC. Did like to in the past, look at the clay bar after each panel to see what had been lifted. Just got to get used to not being able to do that now.
> 
> For £12.99, get to Halfords and get one NOW!!!!
> 
> Cheers again Gleemspray for the initial heads up.


Thought I'd post this again just in case Broguer wanted a bit more information about how the mitt worked. It even shows the back of the pack with instructions :lol:


----------



## OvEr_KiLL

Broguer said:


> Just read the instructions on the back of the packaging and close the thread


you sir are a *** !!! dont look at the thread then!


----------



## GleemSpray

Broguer said:


> Just read the instructions on the back of the packaging and close the thread


This will end badly, I am sure....


----------



## NorvernRob

Broguer said:


> Just read the instructions on the back of the packaging and close the thread


 Let's do that for everything and then nobody needs to waste time learning anything from forums.


----------



## trv8

Broguer said:


> Just read the instructions on the back of the packaging and close the thread


...Broguer is known as Richard Cranium in the real world :thumb:.


----------



## bobby1972bobby

i went out an brought one from Halfords.

It certainly did the job and more. 

I was well impressed. 

Cheers for the heads up...


----------



## Marky_g

Think I'll go get one


----------



## bobby1972bobby

i think the price is spot on, as some of the other ones are twice the price.

I have a black 5 door car and it took me 30mins to do the whole car and the results
were excellent. 
gave it another wash, dried and applied my favourite Swissvax and is now gleaming.

definitely got my vote.


----------



## f4780y

Just to add my 2p, used G3 for the first time today with some Chemical Guys Lube. Fantastic results. First class product for the price.


----------



## Philip

Used yesterday for the first time - it's very easy to use, if not aggressive enough for bigger tar spots.

However, I think it may react badly to citrus degreaser - had previously sprayed some on tar deposits and wiped with a damp microfibre. After going over the same area with the mitt (with lots of shampoo solution), it left heavy streaks of clay material on the paint which were not easy to remove. The mitt is extremely tacky after rinsing and drying (impossible to wring without it sticking firmly to itself) - not sure if that's normal or a result of contamination with the degreaser.


----------



## szladob

Mine is similarly sticky; some people recommend grease paper for storing it...


----------



## GleemSpray

The G3 Mitts come with a shaped piece of transparent plastic sheet and I re-use that for keeping the surface clean before I store it back in its bag. seems to preserve the surface of the mitt.


----------



## Philip

Yes, I put the sheet of plastic over the working side but I'm sure it wasn't as tacky when I opened it.


----------



## Lewis.

Without reading the whole thirty pages, what I can't get my head around with these is where you would fold over a regular clay bar to embed the containments and prevent you from rubbing them over the paint, how do you do the same with this? I know you can rinse it off but does any of the crud get embedded in the mit? Have we ascertained that these are better than a clay bar? Thanks ! :buffer:


----------



## steelghost

I the thread summary would be "these things are a lot faster to use, but not quite as good, in the limit".

Assuming they're properly rinsed off between passes, sufficient lube is used, and only light pressure is applied, there doesn't seem to be any more risk of marring than with any other clay.


----------



## Lewis.

Thanks dude!🏻


----------



## Sputnik

I'm the new bloke around here and I've never 'clayed' a car before but I'm definitely going to get a G3 mitt as this thread has given me the confidence to try it.

My question is can I use the mitt over the chrome/chrome effect badges on my Mazda without causing any damage or should I work very carefully around them ? I have been through the whole thread and badges are not mentioned. Any help will be appreciated...............thanks


----------



## GleemSpray

Sputnik said:


> I'm the new bloke around here and I've never 'clayed' a car before but I'm definitely going to get a G3 mitt as this thread has given me the confidence to try it.
> 
> My question is can I use the mitt over the chrome/chrome effect badges on my Mazda without causing any damage or should I work very carefully around them ? I have been through the whole thread and badges are not mentioned. Any help will be appreciated...............thanks


The edges of the badges _might possibly_ damage the soft rubber of the mitt face. The mitts don't seem to wear down or out that easily, but at the end of the day they are just a thin layer of tacky rubber over a microfiber mitt.

Personally I would work around the badges if possible, just to be safe.

One factoid that I always bore people with is that Tar Remover will literally melt the rubber face of the mitt, so make sure that is well rinsed away before using the mitt.

I am able to say this with great surety ....


----------



## Sputnik

GleemSpray, thanks for the swift reply, it's a useful observation and one I hadn't considered. Sorry I was not clear enough when I asked my question. 

Will the G3 mitt damage my badges, providing it is used correctly?


----------



## GleemSpray

I don't think so - it's very soft sticky rubber, so i can't see it damaging anything but itself.


----------



## keizysaan

Bought mines today! Can't wait to use it


----------



## mr.t

I cant make my mind up on it.

I think i prefer a proper clay bar.I like knowing what its pulling off.


----------



## OvEr_KiLL

mr.t said:


> I cant make my mind up on it.
> 
> I think i prefer a proper clay bar.I like knowing what its pulling off.


when you dunk it in the bucket of clean warm water as you go you will see the water change color


----------



## carrera2s

Did my work van with one and have to say impressed. Used bucket and soapy water and paint felt very smooth after. Then a coat of car lack for winter! :thumb:


----------



## Evo_uk

just ordered one of these Farecla G3 Pro Body Prep Clay Mitt Car Bodywork Detailing Mitt 7191 unfortunately it cost me £17 .00 as the postage to spain aint cheap , read all the reviews on it on this brilliant site and for the price if it works it works if it don't well I just buy another one , whilst I am here any recommendations on a good Drying towel ....


----------



## mike13

Used this today, what a pleasure compared to a clay bar, absolute doddle and well worth the money, thanks for the review!


----------



## alcarp

Used mine the first time a few weeks ago, I've got to say I'm a convert, so much quicker and easier than a clay bar I don't think I'd ever go back.

Paint was left as smooth as ever too.

Why spend a couple of hours when 20 minutes for the same result is all it takes.

Added benefit: Nowhere near as easy to drop as clay bar and if you do just rinse/clean and away you go.


----------



## mr.t

im in a minority here i think of all the hyped products the g3 clay mitt is the one ive been most dissapointed with.

i tried it again before getting the car detailed and for some reason it left black marks on my car which then had to be removed from the detailer.

clay bar for me


----------



## GleemSpray

mr.t said:


> im in a minority here i think of all the hyped products the g3 clay mitt is the one ive been most dissapointed with.
> 
> i tried it again before getting the car detailed and for some reason it left black marks on my car which then had to be removed from the detailer.
> 
> clay bar for me


It sounds like the rubber face of the mitt has broken down and left rubber deposits on the paintwork - possibly because some solvent or petroleum based product was used on the paintwork previously and then not fully removed / washed off ?


----------



## steveo3002

works as advertised for me , couldnt be any easier and handy that halfords sells em


----------



## mr.t

GleemSpray said:


> It sounds like the rubber face of the mitt has broken down and left rubber deposits on the paintwork - possibly because some solvent or petroleum based product was used on the paintwork previously and then not fully removed / washed off ?


only thing i can think of is iron x used but thats it really i think.


----------



## GleemSpray

mr.t said:


> only thing i can think of is iron x used but thats it really i think.


speaking from experience...ahem..... did it look like you had scraped your paint against something black? Did it look like the sort of scrape / smear marks you get from a low speed car park incident ?

That's what mine looked like when some tar remover got onto the mitt face and melted it and then, before i noticed it, i had dragged it across the paint and left the marks which seemed difficult to budge at first.


----------



## cargainz

Thanks for the review, (don't know how to thank peeple being a noob and all)


----------



## Kam09

It's amazing cos there's another thread where others are stating that they have gone back to clay bars as the clay mitts are either over hyped or producing inferior results however there's clearly many users on this thread saying they have had very good results with their mitts and have dumped their clay bars!


----------



## great gonzo

cargainz said:


> Thanks for the review, (don't know how to thank peeple being a noob and all)


There's a "thanks" button in the bottom right hand corner of each post.

Gonz.


----------



## GleemSpray

Kam09 said:


> It's amazing cos there's another thread where others are stating that they have gone back to clay bars as the clay mitts are either over hyped or producing inferior results however there's clearly many users on this thread saying they have had very good results with their mitts and have dumped their clay bars!


.... and Welcome !!, to the Wonderful Wacky World of Detailing .

One mans meat is another mans poison .... Some will tell you that something is the best ever and then some will tell you the same thing is total garbage.

Personally, i like the clay mitts / cloths - i think they are very quick and very effective, but other people prefer the more carefull approach of using a clay bar and say that ultimately the clay bars give a better final result, with less chance of marking paintwork.


----------



## firehorse

GleemSpray said:


> One factoid that I always bore people with is that Tar Remover will literally melt the rubber face of the mitt, so make sure that is well rinsed away before using the mitt.
> 
> I am able to say this with great surety ....


As a newbie here, that a great tip :thumb:


----------



## Benfr16

Does this product work with "wash and wax" shampoo? I know traditional bars experience a change in their consistency if used with the waxing type. Cheers


----------



## todds

Farecla G3 recommend that to get the optimum use out of their clay mitt that you break it in on a windscreen first and use their spray detailer as a lubricant rather than a shampoo.i bought my first G3 mitt the day they were launched and following this method as well as cleaning the mitt on the go using a wash bucket with shampoo in it i have not inflicted any visible marring.While it is more expensive using their dedicated detail spray it beats having to deal with marring or other damage imo.
regards
todds


----------



## neilmcl

I'd recommend using ONR in a QD dilution alongside clay mitts/cloths, in fact I tend to double up with a bucket of shampoo and a spray of ONR on the panel. Also, I agree it's advisable to "break them in" on the windscreen first.

Overall the one thing you must not do with a clay cloth/mitt is use any downward pressure, just allow the mitt to do it's thing and glide over the panel and you will avoid marring.


----------



## todds

Great advice there about not using any downward pressure on the claymitt as with your first time using it many people think you should be scrubbing in order to clean and this is definitely NOT the case
regards
todds
PS i think i am on my third of fourth farecla G3 clay mitt and i find them excellent


----------



## vijilants

Used the G3 today....brilliant product !!!


----------

